# 94 NISSAN ALTIMA, JERKING UNDER LOAD



## VALERIE (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to all this so please be kind :>

Anyway, I have a '94 Nissan Altima with 150,000 miles. It started to hesitate/jerk going down the road around 35 to 40 mph. At first it wasn't real bad, but one morning going to work it got worse quick. It started doing it when taking off and It seems like it was going to die but it never did. I had the fule filter changed and at first I thought it was fixed. I got about 4 blocks down the road and I started It again. It is now sitting. Can anyone please help me out? My dad needs his truck back!!


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Unfortuneately this beahviour can be caused by alot of different things. The only way to find out is by testing and process of elimination. Possibilities include:

Fuel Pump
Injector circuit
IAC/AAC valve
Timing
Ignition circuit
EGR
MAF
O2 sensor
TPS
Alternator/Battery

Sorry there is no magic bullet. Happy hunting....


----------



## VALERIE (Jan 4, 2006)

Is there any way to check the codes for this model without taking it in for testing?


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah you can get the codes fro mthe ECU. Basically turn key on but not running. Then turn diagnostic test screw full clockwise on the ECU wait 2 seconds then turn full counterclockwise back. At this point the LED will flash the codes long and short.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

My guess is that one of the cylinders is randomly misfiring. Possibly because of a spark plug, rotor, distributor cap, or fuel injector.

You might want to do a full tuneup if it has been a long time since you had one done on the car.


----------



## VALERIE (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you both for responding to my questions. My dad ran the code on it and it came up a 55. I understand that means a no fault code.? He also let down the exhaust and the catalatic converter (?). He then took it for a test drive and said he had no problem with it hesitating/jerking, and it seemed like it had a lot more power. Once he puts it all back together, I guess that will tell the story.

Thanks again,

Valerie


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

Did you check the distributor for Oil? Sometimes the bad o-ring will cause the oil to leak into the distributor and block the optical pickup.


----------



## VALERIE (Jan 4, 2006)

ssaemployee777 said:


> Did you check the distributor for Oil? Sometimes the bad o-ring will cause the oil to leak into the distributor and block the optical pickup.


No, we didn't check that. I picked it up Sunday thinking it was fixed. I drove it about 15 miles and it ran great. When I got back in it to go into town it started doing it again. 

Took it back to my dads and he dropped the header to see it was the exhaust. It didn't do it as bad, but it was messing up.

Don't have a clue!!!!! I guess we'll just have to keep looking.

Anyone want to buy a car??? (kidding)


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Check the distributor for oil. That happens pretty often on those cars


----------



## VALERIE (Jan 4, 2006)

gfriedman said:


> Check the distributor for oil. That happens pretty often on those cars


I talked to my dad and asked him about the distributor. He said he changed it last year and had checked it out already. 

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## bob306 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Try a bottle of Fuel Injector Cleaner*

I have a '94 Altima and had the same problem. Brought the car to a mechanic who said it was the distributor too. I was hesitate to have him install a new one for $275. Went to a local autoparts store and asked if they had any ideas. They recommended fuel injector cleaner. It was $3.50 for two bottles. Added a bottle to my fuel tank and drove around for 15 minutes. It worked!!!! I hope that solves your problem.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would pull the cap and rotor and then pull the sealed cover plate below that to check for oil. Spray it out with electrical contact cleaner and compressed air. Then reinstall everything and start it up and let it warm up.If the problem goes away when you go for a test drive then you have found the problem. If it still remains then try pulling the harness connector off of the MAF (Mass Air Flow) meter to see if the idle smoothes out.
I would also run a good fuel system cleaner through it, like BG 44K available at better auto parts stores, and filling up with a tank of premium fuel.

Troy


----------



## VALERIE (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey, thank you for yalls suggestions. I tried the injector cleaner, no luck.

It doesn't have a rough idle, so i'm not sure what you mean with the MAF.

Anyone know anything about the oxygen sensor? Do you have to have a tool to take it off?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The MAF is located in the air intake pipe that comes out of the air box which contains the filter. The connector comes off of that.

The O2 sensor can be removed by spraying penetrating oil on it and then using a 6-point box end wrench or a specialty O2 sensor socket, that has a slot for the wire on the side. When you install the new one coat the threads with a film of anti-seize before installing it. 

Troy


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

Think simple. How old are the spark plug wires and ignition wires?


----------



## bob306 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Bucking and Jerking - Maybe it's the transmission?*

I'm assuming you have an automatic transmission but does it jerk like you're riding in the car with a driver that's learning how to drive a manual transmission for the first time? What about transmission fluid level? Any vacuum hoses noticeably disconnected or cracked? Stuff like that? Maybe someone more knowledgeable can shed some light. I think Nissan Stanza's have a speed sensor or transmission governor. Do Altima's have those things? Could it be transmission related?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't think it is really in the MAF or the O2 sensor...
Does it do it when it is cold or after it warms up? 

Troy


----------



## VALERIE (Jan 4, 2006)

It does jerk like that, but it also acts like it's going to die when I sit still.(it doesn't)
When I first got it back from my dad it ran great for a day or so. Then it started jerking just a little around 35 40mph. As I keep driving it, it gets worse. Now I can't even take off with out it acting like that. I wouldn't think it's the transmission, but then again I don't have a clue. I think it would have to be something my dad messed with when he looked at it because it ran great after that. He just isn't sure what it is.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Did your dad check for oil under the steel sealed cover plate inside the distributor for oil? Also have him check the coil electrically. I just posted how to test that;
To check the coil measure between the two harness terminals with an Ohmmeter. It should read ~ 1 Ohm if it doesn't then it is bad.
To check the secondary side of the coil you use the same ohmmeter and place the positive lead in the "B" terminal and the negative in the coil spark output; 
--x--
[A B]
The secondary should measure ~ 10k Ohms if not then it is bad.

Troy


----------



## VALERIE (Jan 4, 2006)

No, he didn't chek that. I just talked to him and he said he'll check that on Wed.
Thanks, I guess we'll see if that's it.

Valerie


----------



## VALERIE (Jan 4, 2006)

I had my dad check the coil last night and if he checked it right, it's bad. We're just not 100% sure he did it correctly. The first one read 5. ohm and the second read 14. ohms. He also changed the spark plugs, put electric grease on them and the plug wires. he sprayed WD-40 under the dist. cap. I took it out to see how it ran, and it ran fine. It didn't jerk once!! On the way to work this morning it ran great too, but when I got to the red light the rpms dropped down and came back up (quick) a couple of times-----But it didn't jerk under load!!!! I don't want to get too excited thinking it's fixed. (i hope, i hope, i hope) 
Anything regarding that coil would be appreciated.
Thanks 
Valerie


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

VALERIE said:


> I had my dad check the coil last night and if he checked it right, it's bad. We're just not 100% sure he did it correctly. The first one read 5. ohm and the second read 14. ohms. He also changed the spark plugs, put electric grease on them and the plug wires. he sprayed WD-40 under the dist. cap. I took it out to see how it ran, and it ran fine. It didn't jerk once!! On the way to work this morning it ran great too, but when I got to the red light the rpms dropped down and came back up (quick) a couple of times-----But it didn't jerk under load!!!! I don't want to get too excited thinking it's fixed. (i hope, i hope, i hope)
> Anything regarding that coil would be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Valerie



Hello-
Though I join in on this one. As KA24Tech / Troy mentioned (hope you don't mind Troy) you also have to look under the plate at the distributor to see if there is any oil present as he mentioned. This is a very common problem with our Altima's as they age through the years and milage. If you search through some of the postings here you'll be surprised how many owners have had this, including myself. Have your dad look at the distributor for oil present. If it bad then have it replaced. As a side note, I would suggest replacing electrical components with OEM parts, as costly as they might be. Rebuilt parts, esp. electrical one tend to fail in less than a year.

good luck
Frank


----------



## VALERIE (Jan 4, 2006)

*DISTRIBUTOR*



LONDONDERRY said:


> Hello-
> Though I join in on this one. As KA24Tech / Troy mentioned (hope you don't mind Troy) you also have to look under the plate at the distributor to see if there is any oil present as he mentioned. This is a very common problem with our Altima's as they age through the years and milage. If you search through some of the postings here you'll be surprised how many owners have had this, including myself. Have your dad look at the distributor for oil present. If it bad then have it replaced. As a side note, I would suggest replacing electrical components with OEM parts, as costly as they might be. Rebuilt parts, esp. electrical one tend to fail in less than a year.
> 
> good luck
> Frank


My dad replaced the distributor almost a year ago. He also checked it Wed. and didn't see any oil. I drove it Thu. and today without it jerking(yea), but it is now ideling different. It's almost acting like it want's to die, but doesn't. Not sure if I should worry about it that much. I still don't know what exactly was causing it to jerk under load, I just hope it doesn't come back.

Thanks 
Valerie


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

VALERIE said:


> My dad replaced the distributor almost a year ago. He also checked it Wed. and didn't see any oil. I drove it Thu. and today without it jerking(yea), but it is now ideling different. It's almost acting like it want's to die, but doesn't. Not sure if I should worry about it that much. I still don't know what exactly was causing it to jerk under load, I just hope it doesn't come back.
> 
> Thanks
> Valerie



Has your dad looked to see if the intake manifold gasket is leaking. That along with the distributor are very common problems. In addition, if the distrbutor is rebuilt it might be a bad one. It sound sthough like you problem is an electrical issue

Frank


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks Frank - and I don't mind.
The coil should measure 1 ohm on the harness connector. Just make sure that the meter is zeroed as many you will have to subtract the number shown when touching the positive and negative leads together.
The coil secondary should be within a couple hundred ohms of the 10k. Again it is taken from the coil spark output to the "B" pin on the harness connector.
I would also check the Throttle Position Sensor for a 0.5v at idle.

Troy


----------

